# Hello from Ontario! :)



## Jozie (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello everyone, I finally decided to come and join the forums here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im from Ontario (Kitchener-Waterloo area) and have been MAC obsessed for about 3 years now, haven't strayed away since.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jozie!! I hope you enjoy your stay here with us!


----------



## Jozie (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank you! Im sure I will, Im already loving what I am seeing.


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome Jozie!


----------



## Jozie (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

yo


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Jozie (Apr 27, 2005)

Can you all just feel the love in this place?


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

i donno nobody likes me here.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

Shut up, Chelsea!! lol


----------

